# sw40ve



## fhwilly (May 4, 2009)

anyone heard anything about clips falling out of this gun after several rounds being shot through it? i am thinking about buying one but a friend says he has read about this problem.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

fhwilly said:


> anyone heard anything about clips falling out of this gun after several rounds being shot through it? i am thinking about buying one but a friend says he has read about this problem.


 I have an SW9VE and the _*magazine*_ has never fallen out. I am also in the habit giving the _*magazine*_ a whack with the palm of my hand before shooting it.

The only real issue for some people is the trigger action which can be rough or gritty, but this is easily fixed (for FREE) if you find it objectionable by sending it to the S&W Warranty Repair Center.

Scott


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*Nothing wrong it hthem*

I think being the Sigma pistols are priced to where many people that might not have a lot of experience and that might lead to some problems that are being talked about with this model. Compile that with the Sigma bashers and you will see a bunch of problems listed weather they are real problems or not.

If someone does not make sure the mag is seated properly then it might fall out. The weapon will fire with the mag removed so it can load a few rounds then the unseated mag might fall out. The mag springs are pretty tight new so a full loaded mag will nor seat as easily as one that has been used for a while.

Also there wee two generations of the sigma pistol(s) that did have a couple problems but those had been worked out before the 3rd generation models come out. Any model made in the last 3-4 years will be fine.

I can say from personal experience that after untold thousands of rounds through a 40VE I had for a couple years I had zero problems. I had bought a reduced striker spring and even took a few coils off of that and fired many-many rounds through it that way and still had no problem with it. I sold it to a guy I know. The same striker spring in it and it still has functioned without any flaws other than a ejection issue that I caused by replacing the recoil spring and guide rod with a stainless steel rod and a spring that was tighter than I needed with the downloaded reloads that I had at the time. I pout the original back in until I went through that ammo then made sure I loaded more properly after that.

The weapons are fine. For the money paid they work very well. I have heard they are going up these days. The 40Ve I bought new for under 300.00 a few years ago I've seen getting to 400 and more. Personally I'd get the M&P from Smith if I was going to pay that for a Sigma but it's just because I'd like the ability to change the back strap to make the best fit possible. But there is nothing wrong with the Sigma pistols.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I shoot the hell out of mine and have never had a failure.


----------



## fhwilly (May 4, 2009)

thanks for your responces.everthing i have read about this gun is supported by your feedback. i wandered if it was just an attempt by some to discredit the gun.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Just Slap that mag like you would you girl on the bottom and the Mag will stay put.


----------



## C-Kicks (Jan 29, 2009)

Dont be cheap buy the M&P. You wont regret it.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I got a Sigma it not cheap and I am pig in the Sunshine happy about it. :smt1099


----------



## ChicagoPete (Jun 20, 2009)

I love my Sigma 40ve Allied Forces model. The price was great and the little bugger has been ultra reliable!!! :smt1099

I even went the next step and ordered a TLR-1 gunlight for it and S&W sent me a free rail adapter because their customer service is the BOSS!!!

Seriously though this gun has surprised me in so many ways. I think for a entry level gun at an entry level price that it is very hard to beat.

Regards,


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

i have the sw9ve and i have never had that happen to me at all, the only thing ive ever had happen was my slide did lock back when my mag was empty, other than that no probs, i love that gun other than the 11lbs trigger pull, but im gonna change that to match mypull onmy xd's


----------

